# T-shirt Printing for the Football League Cup Final



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

London UK: On Sunday Manchester City will play Sunderland in the Capital One Cup final at Wembley and although none of us could remotely be considered Black Cat fans, team Printsome will be cheering for the team from the North East this weekend. The reason is simple, David Wright and his awesome printed t-shirts.

We have long known of the power of the t-shirt printing and how good they look at big sporting events – we even printed a few for the Steven Gerrard Foundation last year – and so too has Sunderland fan David Wright, who has created his ‘On The Bus With Gus’ t-shirts for this weekends game and decided to give all the proceeds to charity.

I caught up with David earlier this week to ask him about his t-shirts, which you can buy here:










So when you’re not t-shirt printing or supporting Sunderland, what is your ‘day job’? 
I am a Graphic Designer for Newsquest North East and a Freelance Caricaturist.

Why did you decide to create the T-shirts?
It evolved from a quick caricature I did of Gus Poyet following the semi final win over Manchester United – for my own amusement, I then decided to incorporate into a t-shirt design for myself and the lads to wear on our Wembley weekend. It basically snowballed from there.

Have you ever designed or printed T-shirts before?
Only through work for occasional promo events.

Why did you decide to give all the proceeds to charity?
4Louis was hugely supportive of 2 of my close friends after they tragically lost 2 babies in the past 18 months or so. They are a North East based charity that helps bereaved parents all over the country. My friends have done a huge amount of fundraising for them recently and I hoped to be able to contribute towards that in a small way – in support of them, and the fantastic work that 4Louis does.

How many have you sold and how many do you expect to sell?
I had no idea really, but hoped to maybe get near the 100 mark in the run up to the final – as it stands I’ve sold almost double that. I’m hugely grateful to everybody that has bought one and helped publicise it.

How did you get the t-shirts printed?
The t-shirts are printed to order by specialist t-shirt printers using a DTG technique. I have really been thrilled with the quality and service from them.

Are you going to Wembley?
Yes, can’t wait – I was at our last cup final in 1992 and didn’t think it would take 22 years to get to another one, but that’s the life of a Sunderland supporter – there are around 20 of us making a weekend of it, hopefully it won’t be our last trip there this season…

What is your prediction for the game?
We’ve a chance of course, we’ve beaten Manchester City a few times recently – but we know that if they click into gear they can destroy far better teams than Sunderland. I went to Arsenal at the weekend and we were woeful – so hopefully that’s our bad display out of our system. No predictions though!

Who will win the Premier League this year?
I’m not hugely interested in the top half of the Premier League – but it will probably be Man City – not many teams have their squad depth. As long as we’re still in it next year I’m not really concerned.


----------



## michelletaylor (Mar 29, 2017)

these t-shirts are amazing!!! the detail is fantastic... do you mind telling me where you got them printed in the north east as i am looking for reliable printers. thanks so much.

wel done on excellent work and for this forum!!!


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, an excellent post. This is a nice article on t-shirts. Thanks for sharing and keep sharing...


----------

